# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid - Taken] World Map Stylizing Commission (Birthday Present!)

## obamakatana

Hi All!

I'm hoping to commission someone to make a map for my brother in law's birthday (November 2019). He created a map in high school (a while ago now) and has been using it as DM for several groups. He has a very rich world and I'd love to get his work presented as a coloured stylistic map that he can be proud to bring out at sessions. 

So the commission is to take a b/w simple world map and convert it to colour with as much flair as you'd like! If you could make it/print it as a physical map that would be a bonus, as I'm really looking for a physical gift I can give him.

Please reply with interest/quote/questions!

Happy mapmaking!

Jess.

----------


## Diamond

Hi Jess, I'm moving your request to the Mapmaking Request forum, as it's a more appropriate place and you'll get better response there.  Good luck!

----------


## obamakatana

> Hi Jess, I'm moving your request to the Mapmaking Request forum, as it's a more appropriate place and you'll get better response there.  Good luck!


Oh my goodness thank you, I had trouble navigating as this is my first time aha. Cheers!!

----------


## Kate2192

Hey Jess, I’m a freelance cartographer and illustrator with experience in making maps for video games, books, and table top rpgs; I'm experienced in making maps both digitally and traditionally. You can check out my portfolio at https://kate_moody.artstation.com and if you like what you see you can send an email to kateam@optonline.net or use the contact form on my site. I hope my style works for you and to hear from you soon. 

Kate

----------


## Shall Teclex

Hi Jess,
I'm interested in your project. You can find my portfolio at https://www.herebedragonsmaps.com/ or  take a closer look at my maps here on the Guild at https://www.cartographersguild.com/a...p?albumid=5075. If you find that my style matches your idea for the map, feel free to contact me at herebedragonsmaps (at) gmail.com.

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello Jess,

I can make a fully hand-drawn map for you, either in colour or aged, up to 20" x 30" size - my portfolio is here: http://www.ryansthomason.com/Mapmaking/, and you can reach me via ryan at ryansthomason.com.

----------


## lepracauno

Hi Jess, I can help you! 
Check my website:
https://andreaalemanno.com/maps-1
In case, this is my email: alemanno.a@gmail.com
I remain at your disposal.
Best
Andrea

----------


## Wired

Hi Jess,

take a look at my portfolio here. 

As for preferred styles, I'm comfortable with every style shown in my own portfolio, but can work outside of that as well and adaptnew styles, if so needed.

Here are a few examples.

Attachment 112085 Attachment 112086 Attachment 112087 Attachment 112088

You can find much more at the link provided above.

Feel free to contact me at

wolfmaster AT gmx DOT net

Looking forward to your response!

Best regards
--wired

----------


## ThomasR

Hi Jess,

I'd be interested in working with you on this project. You can check my portfolio here and if you like what you see, shoot me an email at the address below

thomrey [at] hotmail [dot] com

Informations about print size would be great as it's the first way to gauge a project's scope. Also, I already have a top shelf way to deliver a physical copy  :Smile: 

Cheers !

Thomas

----------


## Naima

> Hi All!
> 
> I'm hoping to commission someone to make a map for my brother in law's birthday (November 2019). He created a map in high school (a while ago now) and has been using it as DM for several groups. He has a very rich world and I'd love to get his work presented as a coloured stylistic map that he can be proud to bring out at sessions. 
> 
> So the commission is to take a b/w simple world map and convert it to colour with as much flair as you'd like! If you could make it/print it as a physical map that would be a bonus, as I'm really looking for a physical gift I can give him.
> 
> Please reply with interest/quote/questions!
> 
> Happy mapmaking!
> ...


Hello , if you like my style feel free to contact me directly here or on my page  :Smile:  .

----------


## obamakatana

Thank you all for your replies, Commission has been taken  :Smile:  happy mapmaking!

----------

